

Candy Crush Maker Opens At $20.50, Already Down 10% - MCarusi
http://www.businessinsider.com/king-ipo-2014-3?utm_content=bufferc5d92&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
coreymgilmore
I don't understand these smartphone-game-makers going public. There seems to
be a trend: they are all based off one game, have little (or none) in terms of
net revenue, and do poorly in the market. Zynga: down ~50% since it went
public.

~~~
MCarusi
There's been next to no news about how Don Mattrick was going to rejuvenate
Zynga, either.

~~~
coreymgilmore
KING did not do very well at all...

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-25/king-
raises-500-mil...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-25/king-
raises-500-million-in-candy-crush-maker-s-u-s-offering.html)

